# Anyone know of any good 2015 calanders?



## Phasmatis75 (Dec 1, 2014)

So 2015 is coming up and I haven't found an awesome calander for the year. I was hoping Slugbox would have one, but I can't find it if he does.  The artist who made the calendar I got for 2014 isn't doing one for 2015 ether so I'm in a pickle. Does anyone know of any great calendars for 2015? Echi or otherwise.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 1, 2014)

Cant remember what Echi is and i cant remember if its something i wouldnt want to remember or not, anyway if you're after an anthro one how about the werewolf calender?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 1, 2014)

Werewolf Calender is best calender.


----------



## Phasmatis75 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ecchi is basically the modern word for risky, but sure any good anthro calendar would be awesome. With female pics right?


----------

